# Health Tests in the uk?



## Jem (Feb 19, 2009)

When I start looking for my Chi pup what health tests must be done on the parents?


----------



## Jem (Feb 19, 2009)

Can someone answer this please?


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

on the parents? i would imagine the breeder to be honest and tell you about any health problems i doubt they would allow you to have any tests performed on their dogs but I


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

sorry i hadent finishes last post i was going to say i am guessing lol


----------



## Jem (Feb 19, 2009)

I mean what health tests must be done by the breeder before breeding?


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

oh my apologys i have no idea


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

As a breeder i would never breed from dogs that have major faults ............I only breed from well bred and very sound dogs...........When you start to look for your puppy get in touch with the breed clubs like The british chihuahua club or The longcoat chihuahua club or The Midland chihuahua club.........And The kennel club............All the best with your new pup Angie


----------



## Jem (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah im going to get in touch with breed clubs but i'd like to be able to ask questions and make sure I know what health tests im looking for x


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Chihuahuas in the UK are not routinely tested for anything unfortunately.

I, and I know I am not alone, would like to see Chihuahuas being tested for patella problems (luxating patella) and heart disease (mitral valve disease) is not uncommon.
It would be wonderful to see all Chihuahuas used for breeding being tested annually and breeders able to show clear certificates to would be buyers.

Unfortunately both conditions do not always appear until dog is older (though my Jago needed patella repair at under a year old) so to some extent you would have to rely on the breeder to be honest about it's parents, grandparents, their stud dogs etc.
Here of course lies the problem, how many breeders are going to go public and say that their line has health issues. For not only would they have to be honest with buyers, but with each other?

But, current clear test certs would be a way forward, but I very much doubt it will happen. Any change will have to come via the breeders themselves and breed club.

When I bought my first Chihuahua I was under the impression they were a healthy and long lived breed. My own experience and talking to other owners in person and via my site, I have realised that this is sadly not quite true.
Now I know some will quote dogs they owned that lived into their late teens and it does happen, but many more it seems, don't live anywhere near so long. My Honey didn't make her tenth birthday.

So for what it is worth, ask about heart problems, epilepsy and pattella luxation. Not only within their own line but about dogs in the pedigree. Though realistically as their is no testing, there is really no way that they can know 

I guess breeders won't routinely test themselves is because of the financial implications, plus if word got out their dogs had problems, who would buy them...Pet owners wouldn't.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Here's a list of some questions to ask a breeder. Not necessarily about specific health testing, but gives you a good starting place. (Copied from another site).

Questions to ask your potential breeder:

- Can I see the sire (dad) and dam (mom)?
- How long have you been breeding Chihuahuas?
- Do you have other breeds? (Usually better if they don't have alot of different breeds)
- What do you do as far as health screening?
- Will my dog come with a health guarantee? (usually it is a year)
- Have you had any genetic conditions in your lines? (ie. liver shunt, luxating patella, epilepsy, hydrocephalus, heart disease or heart murmurs)
- Where do you keep your dogs? The puppies?
- How often do you breed your females? 
- How many litters do you have a year?
- Do you require your puppies to be spayed or neutered? Do you give full registration or limited registration?
- What age do you let your puppies go to their new homes?
- Do you have previous buyers I can contact as a reference?
- Do you offer support after the puppy has come home?
- What is the price of your puppies? (note: Sometimes males are cheaper than females- however, dogs should not vary in cost depending on their size)
- What do you feed your puppies/adult dogs?
- How much do the sire and dam weigh? (The dam, mom, should not be smaller than 4 lbs- this is irresponsible) 


The breeder should also be asking you MANY questions: do you have kids, have you had a toy breed, do you have a fenced in yard, are you aware that they can be difficult to potty train....

Go with your gut- You do NOT need to ask ALL of those questions, however, do ask some and if something strikes you as odd- don't push it aside. Puppies that are bred indiscriminately and carelessly are more likely to:

- develop disease
- have temperamental problems 
- find adjusting to family life hard
- be difficult to house train 
- suffer physical defects and hereditary weakness
__________________


----------

